# New build garage - advice please



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Evening.

Moving on the 20th September to a new build house in South Wales.

The new garage is basically 6.5m x 7m floor area but I want some flooring for it.

Can't spend a fortune so any suggestions or alternatives (epoxy floor paint) please.

Also, security is important as one classic Alfa Spider & one semi retired and very rare GT V6 will be stored in there.

I've already arranged to have the garage plumbed into the main monitored alarm system but I'd rather keep the feckers out.

What's the opinion on the GD400 http://www.security-products.co.uk/car/garage_door_locks.html ?

Both cars are CTEK connected, have Thatcham approved alarm / immobiliser combos fitted & are Trackered.

Bit paranoid but better safe than sorry, even though it's a low crime area.

Any general advice welcomed:thumb:

Thanks,

Simon


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

I used epoxy floor paint from a local supplier (get a drill mixer if you use it as you need to make sure the activator is thoroughly mixed) - its been down 10 years and still looks good.

Also I would put up some security lights and a wireless driveway movement sensor alarm, you could also fit security posts inside, does the garage have a side door or windows? they will be obvious entry points especially if out of sight.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Wozza said:


> I used epoxy floor paint from a local supplier (get a drill mixer if you use it as you need to make sure the activator is thoroughly mixed) - its been down 10 years and still looks good.
> 
> Also I would put up some security lights and a wireless driveway movement sensor alarm, you could also fit security posts inside, does the garage have a side door or windows? they will be obvious entry points especially if out of sight.


Epoxy paint is good then? Cool.

I used Wikes garage floor paint in the past and it stuck to the tyres & came away easily

Front doors are only access:thumb: They have three point locking. Due to my job, I know my way around (or through) most locks / doors so naturally I'll upgrade the euro profile locks to anti bump / snap specification.

Perhaps I'm being paranoid, especially as there'll be a Brera & 500 parked in front of the doors when we are in but 14 years in prison & 11 years in other law enforcement makes you think this way.

We also love our cars:driver:


----------



## ger1275gt (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi There

Just bought myself a set of these
http://http://www.lockshop-warehouse.co.uk/acatalog/d613-enfield-garage-door-bolts.html

Youtube vid how to fit them






Ger


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Dont post on a public forum that there are rare/ semi rare cars in there, unless people see whats in side there is very little chance they will take the risk and break in.

Security bollards are pretty hard to get around providing they are in the correct place, however unless concealed in the garage then people will know there is something in there thats expensive.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That does look fine I could live in those,good floor paint worked for me.

Have fun, John THt.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

djgregory said:


> Dont post on a public forum that there are rare/ semi rare cars in there, unless people see whats in side there is very little chance they will take the risk and break in.
> 
> Security bollards are pretty hard to get around providing they are in the correct place, however unless concealed in the garage then people will know there is something in there thats expensive.


Agreed. To most people, a 1990 Alfa Spider and a 2005 V6 GT are shed though:lol:


----------



## GTISnoopy (Jul 16, 2011)

To be honest I think there more likely go for the cars on the drive.
Im an Alfa fan so know what you have but most people wont.
You have to remember if you make it look like fortress then they are more likley to break in to see whats in there.
Its a shame you could not get the cars off the drive too as thats a security risk as they will know when your not at home.

As for floor paint. If your storing the cars park the tyres on mats.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Just checked out the crime stats for the area. Very low to non existent reported crime. 

Where we live now, some fecker had two Fiat logo valve caps off my 500 last night & a few months ago, someone tried to steal the Brera door mirror.

Nowt I can do about that as parked on the street


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Paint looks like hard work, flooring expensive so, what about vinyl / Lino?

http://www.urbanflooring.co.uk/-black-white-checkered-vinyl-flooring-free-delivery-p-479.html

Cheers,

Simon


----------



## GTISnoopy (Jul 16, 2011)

What you should have done was what I should have done when we built our house and had the garage floor tiled at the same time as the bathrooms were done in the house.


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

I think tiles would be a good choice too 
And if the cars dont move much then even less worrie of cracking them 
But ofcourse if layed properly they wont!


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

my advise to you would be get the brick centre pillar knocked out , lintel put in and a roller door put in replacing both doors!

smaller garage doors are paint in the a$$ to get in and out of ! , what size are they ?

nice garage by BTW:thumb:


----------



## GTISnoopy (Jul 16, 2011)

Could well be the reason. Storage of cars wise i can see the logic in two doors over one. As ive been having similar thoughts over my second garage waying up the two options. Less easy to see whats in with two doors.
If this was a self build I think I would have looked at making the garage deeper that way he would have been able to have all 4 cars in the garage.
The garage is the one thing I now regret making the mistake with with my self build I compromised the size due to funds and I so wish I hadnt now.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Just an update.

Centre lantern pir light installed more for comfort. De-humidifier fitted & plumbed in. Decent interior lighting strips & additional sockets. Both doors have had rubber sealing strips fitted.

Not done anything with the floor yet. It is sealed so isn't dusty 

Flooring aside, I'd say I'm c90% there. Planning on masonry painting the interior walls white next year .




























Very happy with the two door set up. We live next to woodland & have a massive Oak tree in the garden so with just one door open, less leaves & humid air enter


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

That's a great set-up you have there dude! 

Can I ask how deep the garage is in metres?


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Ducky said:


> That's a great set-up you have there dude!
> 
> Can I ask how deep the garage is in metres?


Thanks. It's more or less 7 meters square. Huge for a new build house:thumb:

Needs tidying & finishing. Got an illuminated 2ft Alfa wall sign for the interior coming for Xmas & an Alfa wall banner

Both cars have tailored interior covers too & are always connected to CTEK:driver:


----------



## CHRIS1985 (Nov 28, 2013)

Extremely jealous, great set up there! Loads of room to get the car done inside.


----------



## Itsme (Mar 31, 2012)

Do you like Alfa's?


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Itsme said:


> Do you like Alfa's?


Lol. Mmmm, yes


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Added an illuminated Alfa Romeo sign on Friday 




























Still got a bit of tidying to do & three of the cars are 12 weeks overdue a clean so roll on two weeks off!!


----------



## mgkars (Dec 17, 2011)

Alarms and cctv are a great deterrent.

Could probably get a qvis cctv kit for about £6-700 or go ip for more, good thing is they can be linked to the alarm system aswell


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Both doors open today as weather nice so niece & nephew playing with the little Alfa's I bought them


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Finally got around to properly sorting our garage today since moving in last September.

The GT is in for a pre-Holland / SCARB service so figured today would be a good day.

Pleased with the results. A place for everything & everything in its place.

Before










After



















It's a 7x7 meter garage. It's dry & secure as linked to the main house alarm and dehumidified.

Future plans are decent click together flooring & getting the walls painted white.

Some more car related wall art too.

Cheers,

Simon


----------



## Davro (May 17, 2013)

For short term and relatively low cost go and talk to your local flooring company and ask if they've got any odds and sods boxes of carpet tiles left over from jobs. You'd need roughly 11 boxes (55m2).

Ask them for a tackifier adhesive as well (something like F. ball & Co F41) 1 x 5 ltr should do it.

Spread it on thin using half a carpet tiles folded over or easier to roll it on with a foam paint roller and leave it to go clear and then fit the tiles.

Then when it comes to doing your new flooring you can just lift your tiles up easily and fit you new flooring.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, Costco flooring down & walls painted with two coats of brilliant white Sandtex. Very happy


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks loads bigger and brighter now. Nice one


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

The Spider is also enjoying being housed in the recently improved garage


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

^^ I'm a little bit jealous......no, make that a BIG bit. :thumb:


----------

